
My brief, terrible experience as a Facebook advertiser - picodguyo
https://medium.com/@wnunderwood/my-brief-terrible-experience-as-a-facebook-advertiser-8f1a88955b52
======
apotatopot
I got banned from using FB's ad service a long time ago. I was linking to
sales pages for my own books for a few years.

One day I got an email saying "You are no longer allowed to use this and the
decision is final. You may not contest it" or something like that. I responded
asking for more information and they wouldn't give me any.

So, here I am, still trying to find a viable alternative. My novels and poetry
books don't really sell since then, which is mostly my fault for being lazy,
but I was getting rid of a few here and there before.

Sucked that they had such horrible customer service tho.

